# windshield washer sprayers



## Eddie57 (Nov 14, 2004)

Not sure what the correct term is, but my windshield washer sprayers do not spray like they used to. They seem to be semi-clogged and do not spray where they used to. My question is: how do I unclog them and do i bend the sprayers to spray where I want the fluid on the window? The vehicle is a 1996 Nissan Altima.

Thanks

Eddie

PS: Can someone tell me how to remove the windshield washer sprayers? 1996 Nissan Altima.

Thanks

Eddie


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

to remove the sprayers is pretty straightforward. just open the hood and with some needle nose pliers, pinch the end and pull the sprayer off. to clean them, just get a piece of wire, about .020" or so and run it thru the sprayer nozzle. you can then also point it to where you want it to spray.


----------



## Eddie57 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks. Have a good weekend!

Eddie


----------

